# Are any of you holding back an R32 purchase to see what the A3 will be like?



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

Just curious if there are more of you like me out there who were going to pull the trigger on an R32 until all this A3/S3 talk started to happen. The debut of the new A3 5-door will make my decision for me, if its a nice package I'm sold. Its the new model, you can get the zenons the R32 doesn't have, you can get the nav system that the R32 doesn't have. Plus a 200 hp turbo 4 will make this a little less money mod wise instead of dropping $5K plus on supercharging or turbocharging an R32
Phil


----------



## KINCEDN9 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Are any of you holding back an R32 purchase to see what the A3 will be like? (I love pizza)*

hecks yeah. i'm thinking that why buy a R32 with it's dated styling, now that the new G 5's are coming out (already out over seas). Also, the lack of navigation and some other little things that are now standard in the newer generation of audi/Volkswagen, has led me to believe that the A3 will be a better choice, as it will actually look different than any other golf or GTI on the road, and it will have similiar performance with better equipment. I went to audi united kingdom site and designed an A3, and it pretty much made my mind up that I want to wait, being that the OPTIONS (key word options) were soo numerous and just flat out cool that it made me feel like it was going to be worth it to pass up on the rather bland R32 that looks like the GTI i drive now with pretty much the same options package minus the engine and drive train. If i'm gonna get a new car, and smack down some cash, I'd really want to feel like I had a new car and not just a variation of what I was driving before. I could picture my mom after I would buy an R32.. Oh, looks just like the last one.


----------



## olaf (Jun 8, 1999)

*Re: Are any of you holding back an R32 purchase to see what the A3 will be like? (I love pizza)*

Absolutely. I would rather buy a newly designed 5-door A3 with the 3.2l VR6 than the R32. There are a couple of reasons. The price of both vehicles will be comparable. I would rather own an Audi and go thru an Audi dealership for sales and service rather than go thru a VW dealer. The suspension design of the new A3 is much better than the retrofitted R32 system and a spare tire actually fits in the trunk. The R32 might be a little edgier, but I prefer the refinement of the A3. The interior and exterior design of the A3 looks far superior to that of the dated mk4 VW Golf cars.


----------



## olaf (Jun 8, 1999)

*Re: Are any of you holding back an R32 purchase to see what the A3 will be like? (KINCEDN9)*

Further, the entry-level luxury AWD sport sedan & wagon segment is quickly becoming very competitive. Volvo will be rolling out the new 2004 S40 sedans in March followed by the new 2005 V50 wagons in the middle of the year. (Go to swedespeed.com for more info) They feature 220Hp turbo 2.5l engines available with Haldex AWD and close ratio 6-speed transmissions. The price will be roughly $30k with those features. EVO magazine rated the S40 sedan 4 stars in the latest issue.



_Modified by olaf at 8:07 AM 2-7-2004_


----------

